# absoluTTe 31



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The next issue of the club magazine is due out shortly so, if you have moved recently please let me know .If it's time to renew there's no time like the present


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wallsendmag said:


> The next issue of the club magazine is due out shortly so, if you have moved recently please let me know .If it's time to renew there's no time like the present


I have moved mate iwas on the couch but now I am in the arm chair :wink: :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

When you go to the dunny, please be sure and let us know as well


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

phope said:


> When you go to the dunny, please be sure and let us know as well


Had to go twice last night


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I didn't think the postie went that far? :roll:


----------

